# Remington 11/87 O rings



## Rumpo (May 30, 2006)

Hi to you all from the United Kingdom
I've just purchased a Remington 11/87 which I use for Practical Shotgun (we used to call it Combat Shotgun before the British Government invented political correctness!) and it's a terrific gun but I am replacing the O ring very frequently. Genuine replacemnts are vey expensive in the UK. I have found a supplier who will supply 'viton' rings much cheaper but they need accurate dimensions of the inside and outside of the ring. My engineering skills are non existant and I don't know if i can make measurements which are accurate enough. Can anybody please. Grateful thanks, Rumpo


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

Rumpo,

Go to a machine shop and they will measure it for you. They could sure make you an O ring I'm quite sure!

Bob A.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

A better question would be why are you using so many. On a different site someone had the same problem and found burrs in the gas ports. Took a drill bit and carefully by hand smoothed the edge and it solved his problem. Look at shotgun world for pictures. may be hard to find, their search engine is not the best.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I got 2 11/87. One just sucks. Every few years we have to change the rubber rig. The other I think had been changed once. The story I hurd about it goes a little somthing like to cut corners and make it cheaper rem used a rubber ring insted of normal material. The fact these rings could not withstand weathering and ware they fail. I would think a similar ring but in steel or iron make up would have solved the problem. Good luck with it. It can be frustrating to have a gun you like and it does not work quite how it should.


----------

